# Encryption shows off, when it should be on?

## FizzyWidget

When i look at my wireless card it says that encryption is off, so i scanned for the router and that shows the encryption as being on, can someone look through the information below and explain what i might be doing wrong, before i reinstalled i swear it said encryption was set to on, on everything.

```
Laptop linux # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:73:C4:A4:4F:06

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=70/70  Signal level=-35 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"Ergo"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000000d87f718e

                    Extra: Last beacon: 94ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00044572676F

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B9624B0486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 32048C129860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020000
```

```
Laptop linux # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:"Ergo"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:73:C4:A4:4F:06

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=69/70  Signal level=-41 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
Laptop linux # wpa_cli -i wlan0 status

bssid=00:73:c4:a4:4f:06

ssid=Ergo

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=192.168.1.4

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

       ssid="Ergo"

       proto=RSN

       key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

       pairwise=CCMP TKIP

       group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

       psk="code-here"

}

```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlan0=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

----------

## FizzyWidget

so no one has any idea?

----------

